# Aquaclear 110 bubbles



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey all, do any of you have a solution to a HoB throwing hundreds of tiny bubbles into your aquarium?

My 110 has started doing this and it's rather frustrating. It does a lot for water movement and is strategically placed opposite of the sump intake and near where I feed so the few flakes that don't get eaten get sucked into the filter instead of settling on the sand.

What I've done so far is taken it apart and made sure it was not a problem with the tubes, they are all perfect. The problem is with the return water disturbing the surface tension. But my water level cannot go any higher and the base of the return sits about 1/4" in the water as it is.

Any ideas? If it wasn't such a nice addition I'd just scrap it but I'd really like to keep it without getting used to the bubbles.


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

I've seen this myself and seen other people report/complain about it. There hasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t been a real fix other than time and increased water levels. The consensus seems to be that it isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t a defect, just a result of the high GPH and water movement. Here is another post about the same issue might help.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=227097


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I'm thinking about adjusting the flow to the lowest setting and that doesn't work then build and install a new overflow over the existing one. I was experimenting with a drip tray which did a lot to fix it but not completely. I might have it flow into a box that then goes underwater to one big or several smaller outputs maybe 1/2' to 1' beneath the surface to diffuse the bubbles.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

All my ACs do it. It doesn't bother me, though. The fish kinda seem to like the bubbles.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

I loathe the bubbles. I have white PFS that is vacuumed aggressively every week, white live rock, and a black background. The bubbles really interfere with the clean look I'm going for.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Update: if you are only using a 110 as an addition and not the sole workhorse of your filtration system, adjusting it to the lowest possible flow completely solves this problem.


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

Glad to hear that. I had put an AC50 on my 75G as a secondary filter (partly to seed it for a 40G) and encountered this problem. I didn't adjust the flow rate for some reason though. I'll give it a shot when I yank it from my QT.


----------

